# SW Super Paint velvet sheen



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Our local SW rep is very diligent on contacting us on a regular basis. Though we only use about 1% SW on a yearly basis we appreciate his professionalism. Along with the new district manager in our area have asked us to demo super paint velvet Sheen. Having zero knowledge on this product we want to know if it will sustain durability on the walls of a retired couple household we will paint in the next couple of days. BSW guys clean that it is a better product then Benjamin Moore Ben in side-by-side comparisons and a much better product then BM Ultra spec low sheen. Anybody have some experience with this product.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I use it occasionally for the customer who wants some sheen just above flat. Velvet has a great low sheen to it that I really like. As for durability, I can't say that it is as durable as SP Satin. SP Satin is my usual "go-to." If the velvet holds up as well as the satin SP, you have a winner. I recently re-did a church parsonage where I had used SP Satin in all the rooms. The house took a beating for 10 years before I re-painted it. All the paint looked great after the years of abuse.

I won't say that SP is better than anything BM has, but, for me, it has been a workhorse, just a good, solid paint that gives years of service. Like I said, I don't use a lot of velvet, but when I have, I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We use a decent amount of that. Too me it's more like an eggshell although I was told at certain angles it will look like a matte(total bs) It should def hold up to use and abuse as long as they don't live like animals. Decent price point too. I do think superpaint is a good interior paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use a lot of sp velvet, it's been a work horse for me. Here's some pics of it in my dining room to get you an idea of the shine. I'd say it a shiny eggshell/dull satin kind of right in the middle. It's holding up well in my house with two kids under ten so I'd say it's pretty durable.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> We use a decent amount of that. Too me it's more like an eggshell although I was told at certain angles it will look like a matte(total bs) It should def hold up to use and abuse as long as they don't live like animals. Decent price point too. I do think superpaint is a good interior paint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you rbriggs appreciate your help.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think they make it anymore, but, SW once made Classic 99 Alkyd Velvet and it was the best paint I have ever used. I did a repaint in the mid 90's. House hadn't been painted since 1969 and the original painters used an OIL-based paint that left a velvet finish that was hard as a rock, just beautiful. SW set me up with the Alkyd version of the Velvet. I applied it with a mohair roller. Incredible results, incredible finish. I now will be painting over that finish here in 2019 as I repaint the house once more. Sure wish the oil-based version was still around.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I don't think they make it anymore, but, SW once made Classic 99 Alkyd Velvet and it was the best paint I have ever used. I did a repaint in the mid 90's. House hadn't been painted since 1969 and the original painters used an OIL-based paint that left a velvet finish that was hard as a rock, just beautiful. SW set me up with the Alkyd version of the Velvet. I applied it with a mohair roller. Incredible results, incredible finish. I now will be painting over that finish here in 2019 as I repaint the house once more. Sure wish the oil-based version was still around.


 interesting. remind me of what father and grandfather talked about in the 70s and 80s. They swore by oil enamel from Pittsburgh paints and Pratt & Lambert oil enamel. They both felt that those two oiling animals were tops in the business at that particular time and we're practically bulletproof. Regardless of how the applied them whether it was a brush and roller or sprain the results were impeccable and the longevity of the product was far superior to anything that was currently on the market.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> I don't think they make it anymore, but, SW once made Classic 99 Alkyd Velvet and it was the best paint I have ever used. I did a repaint in the mid 90's. House hadn't been painted since 1969 and the original painters used an OIL-based paint that left a velvet finish that was hard as a rock, just beautiful. SW set me up with the Alkyd version of the Velvet. I applied it with a mohair roller. Incredible results, incredible finish. I now will be painting over that finish here in 2019 as I repaint the house once more. Sure wish the oil-based version was still around.


Only available in Semi Gloss now. But only for a short time. Thats going away too.


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

it is like eggshell to me but it is my recommendation to customers who want washable paint and reasonable priced


----------



## Lafayettepintingpro (Mar 9, 2019)

*Great info*

SW Super Paint velvet sheen. Thanks for the info!:smile:


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use a lot of sp velvet, it's been a work horse for me. Here's some pics of it in my dining room to get you an idea of the shine. I'd say it a shiny eggshell/dull satin kind of right in the middle. It's holding up well in my house with two kids under ten so I'd say it's pretty durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Love the sheen. Think I will try it.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> BSW guys clean that it is a better product then Benjamin Moore Ben in side-by-side comparisons and a much better product then BM Ultra spec low sheen. Anybody have some experience with this product.



SP is my workhorse paint as well, although these days I don't use it as much as I used to because of so many different customer situations - requesting a particular paint, providing paint, etc. Anyway, rather than commenting on the velvet, just wanted to throw in that virtually every time I talk to any paint company rep from any company, they take their equivalent paint to the other company's and say it measures up to the next higher up paint. It must be something they teach in paint rep school. If you go to BM they'll say Ben is better than SP, and SW doesn't have anything that can touch Regal. If you go to SW they'll say SP is better than Ben, and BM doesn't have anything that can touch Duration. Or whatever.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use a lot of sp velvet, it's been a work horse for me. Here's some pics of it in my dining room to get you an idea of the shine. I'd say it a shiny eggshell/dull satin kind of right in the middle. It's holding up well in my house with two kids under ten so I'd say it's pretty durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sheen but what sells it for me is the nice sharp cut lines!:glasses:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We are practically finished with a project that we used this Sherwin-Williams super paint velvet on all of the walls. a couple of things that we wanted to point out about this product. First it is a very thick paint which in some cases is a good thing. Cutting in and rolling walls with a knockdown texture using this paint, we discovered that it is a decent user-friendly paint. After one day of dry time the paint gives a durable finish. Now for the downsides of this product. As with most Sherwin-Williams products that are used to cut and roll on walls, there always seems to be a spot or two for every wall that will be a slightly different color then the actual color applied. In other words, when we first cut in and roll a room of walls, then wait till it is dry and come back and cut first and then roll behind for a wet edge we will usually have flawless results with no irregularities. Even if we have to go back to a room or two and do an occasional touch up to clean up the lines for more precise sharp edges or while we are completely cleaning up that room and we find a spot or two that needs to be touched up, what we discovered is those touch up spots occasionally will dry to a slightly different color then the actual color applied to the walls. If we have a run for 2 because we applied the paint too thick to a certain area such as under a window sill, the paint will dry slightly different color then the actual color. I don't understand what causes this only with Sherwin-Williams paint. We don't encounter this problem with PPG paints or Benjamin Moore paints. only with most product lines from Sherwin-Williams do we discover this problem. My father who was the second generation painter and is now retired also found this to be a problem occasionally with Sherwin-Williams paints from many years ago. I guess you could say that it flashes in certain areas when you're touching up after two coats of paint have been applied. It is not something that is desirable in paint products since we know that it could take one man many hours the touch up each and every room for an entire house after he has to pull all paper and plastic away from trim work and look for any touch-up spots that need to be done. The only product line that we never seem to encounter this problem with is there promar 200 line. All of the additional time needed to touch up a fourth time over these flashing spots leaves a contractor with a bad taste in his mouth not wanting to spend all of the additional time touching up even though he might save a dollar or two over a comparable product from a different manufacturer. We compared the super paint to Benjamin Moore Been in price points and quality and yet with the Ben paint we never have flashing spots no matter what color in the spectrum we use or what color we're going over with the new paint color. The math will tell you that all of this additional fuss and time doing touch up on flashing spots is not going to save a contractor any money on his project, therefore we give the super paint velvet a c grade from a contractor's perspective. maybe down the road this product will perform well for the customer and not have abrasions or scuffs as easily as other products but that is yet to be determined and we are only looking at it from the contractors perspective of application. no thank you Sherwin-Williams we will stick to either Ben, regal, or ultra spec for our cut and roll wall projects.


----------



## VPaint (Jun 26, 2021)

Gymschu said:


> I use it occasionally for the customer who wants some sheen just above flat. Velvet has a great low sheen to it that I really like. As for durability, I can't say that it is as durable as SP Satin. SP Satin is my usual "go-to." If the velvet holds up as well as the satin SP, you have a winner. I recently re-did a church parsonage where I had used SP Satin in all the rooms. The house took a beating for 10 years before I re-painted it. All the paint looked great after the years of abuse.
> 
> I won't say that SP is better than anything BM has, but, for me, it has been a workhorse, just a good, solid paint that gives years of servi





Zoomer said:


> Our local SW rep is very diligent on contacting us on a regular basis. Though we only use about 1% SW on a yearly basis we appreciate his professionalism. Along with the new district manager in our area have asked us to demo super paint velvet Sheen. Having zero knowledge on this product we want to know if it will sustain durability on the walls of a retired couple household we will paint in the next couple of days. BSW guys clean that it is a better product then Benjamin Moore Ben in side-by-side comparisons and a much better product then BM Ultra spec low sheen. Anybody have some experience with this product.


All Super Paint products have a higher sheen than you'll expect. The satin is too shiny for any of our customers. I'm in the process as well, of deciding on velvet for one of our jobs - In an effort to save them some money. We have been using Emerald flat and Matt fairly often. It's expensive but you can't go wrong with sheen level or durability. However, we have been a little suspicious of uniformity. All applications require 2 coats. But in my experience, all of today's paints have that issue. 30 years ago...not so much.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Emerald flat and matte is pretty much all I use anymore. I used to run a good amount of Superpaint velvet until my rep gave me such a good price on the Emerald it didn't make sense to use Superpaint anymore. I'd say the velvet has a hair more shine than Emerald Matte which is nice. The satin is borderline semi inho.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Gloss is measured at a 60° angle, Sheen is measured at 85°. 
Info is always available on the PDS. 


Emerald Flat 0-4 units @ 85° (sheen rating)
Emerald Matte 0-5 units @ 85° 


SuperPaint Flat 0-5 units @ 85°
SuperPaint Velvet 4 units @ 60° (only given in gloss rating, which suggests it is fairly shiny)
SuperPaint Satin 10-20 units @ 60°


Cashmere Low Lustre (measured in both Gloss and Sheen) 
Sheen @ 85° - 35-45 units
Gloss @ 60° - 5-15 units


ProMar 200 Low VOC Eg-Shel
15-20 units @ 85° 
5+ units @60°


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

I was so tired of all the different models of paint from S-W, and others, that I scaled down to 3 levels. Pro Mar, Superpaint and Duration/emerald. All others are too redundant to me. 
Super velvet has been my goto for the last yr or 2. Love the sheen. Love the user friendliness. Lately though, due to availability, I’ve used the super air sanitizing( harmony re brand) and am liking that. Also been using a lot of the emerald flat and matte too and liking that, however for a flat wall paint seems too expensive and still scratches up pretty easily. 
Now I only use promar flat on ceilings and nothing else, yet due to the big freeze it’s hard to get that now. 
Not into 40-50$ gal ceiling paint like the BM ceiling paint or emerald flat. 
I’ve also used the, ahmmmm, Behr scuff defense flat on walls and pleasantly surprised by its finish. 
All about keeping options open in paint lines and availability right now. It’s hard to put all eggs in one basket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

juanvaldez said:


> I was so tired of all the different models of paint from S-W, and others, that I scaled down to 3 levels. Pro Mar, Superpaint and Duration/emerald. All others are too redundant to me.
> Super velvet has been my goto for the last yr or 2. Love the sheen. Love the user friendliness. Lately though, due to availability, I’ve used the super air sanitizing( harmony re brand) and am liking that. Also been using a lot of the emerald flat and matte too and liking that, however for a flat wall paint seems too expensive and still scratches up pretty easily.
> Now I only use promar flat on ceilings and nothing else, yet due to the big freeze it’s hard to get that now.
> Not into 40-50$ gal ceiling paint like the BM ceiling paint or emerald flat.
> ...


ProMar on ceilings? ouch.
ProMar has the worst "covering" ability of almost any white I have tried. Be better off with Eminence or SuperPaint.


----------



## VPaint (Jun 26, 2021)

Holland said:


> ProMar on ceilings? ouch.
> ProMar has the worst "covering" ability of almost any white I have tried. Be better off with Eminence or SuperPaint.


I find that it doesn't really matter. Most of the time you have to put two coats on. One coat of super paint flat is flashy. Looks pretty bad.. Especially on a low ceiling in the light. We would love to find a one coat dead flat ceiling paint that didn't cost more than $25


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in the same boat with ceiling paint, found 15 gals of promar 200 flat and bought it up, haven't seen any since. Used it on a big ceiling this week and it wasn't too bad but I'd much rather masterhide. 😢


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

VPaint said:


> I find that it doesn't really matter. Most of the time you have to put two coats on. One coat of super paint flat is flashy. Looks pretty bad.. Especially on a low ceiling in the light. We would love to find a one coat dead flat ceiling paint that didn't cost more than $25


Eminence costs less than $25/gal.


----------



## VPaint (Jun 26, 2021)

Holland said:


> Eminence costs less than $25/gal.


Haven't really givin it a shot.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

juanvaldez said:


> I was so tired of all the different models of paint from S-W, and others, that I scaled down to 3 levels. Pro Mar, Superpaint and Duration/emerald. All others are too redundant to me.
> Super velvet has been my goto for the last yr or 2. Love the sheen. Love the user friendliness. Lately though, due to availability, I’ve used the super air sanitizing( harmony re brand) and am liking that. Also been using a lot of the emerald flat and matte too and liking that, however for a flat wall paint seems too expensive and still scratches up pretty easily.
> Now I only use promar flat on ceilings and nothing else, yet due to the big freeze it’s hard to get that now.
> Not into 40-50$ gal ceiling paint like the BM ceiling paint or emerald flat.
> ...


How would you compare the Behr Scuff Defense flat to Regal Matte?


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been using the SP velvet on commercial work lately. Its a tad sheen-ier than I'd like in a residence, but good for what we are doing.

Its availible, which is more than you can say about most everything else.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

celicaxx said:


> How would you compare the Behr Scuff Defense flat to Regal Matte?


I can’t. I don’t use the regal matte. I will say the Behr is a nice matte. Way less sheen than the SP velvet. More than the BM ceiling though. 

Used SP velvet today and I can say it brushes nicer than the Behr, which seemed to drag a bit and go a shorter cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VPaint (Jun 26, 2021)

juanvaldez said:


> I can’t. I don’t use the regal matte. I will say the Behr is a nice matte. Way less sheen than the SP velvet. More than the BM ceiling though.
> 
> Used SP velvet today and I can say it brushes nicer than the Behr, which seemed to drag a bit and go a shorter cut.
> 
> ...


Yes, Behr drags. And the odor closes in on you big time. These things keeps us away. Certainly not the price, coverage or appearance. And I know it has some durability.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

VPaint said:


> Yes, Behr drags. And the odor closes in on you big time. These things keeps us away. Certainly not the price, coverage or appearance. And I know it has some durability.


I actually think their scuff defense smells lightly sweet. Kinda like the Superpaint air sanitizing paint. And not too obnoxious like the Marquee line, yuck. However for the price point it is now a viable alternative due to supply issues with the other brands. Is what it is….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

